# Presbyterian Burning Bush



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 2, 2006)

Presbyterian Burning Bush


----------



## rjlynam (Sep 2, 2006)

As many times as the Presbyterian Church has split in this country, maybe we could take the tree we use to trace our Presbyterian lineage and adorn it with some flames. Somehow I think this would send the wrong message though. 

And we'd probably fight over the symbol anyway. 

Interesting articles.


----------

